# Stihl carb number



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

My FS55's carb is do do
I can get a replacement but need the part number
for a Stihl ZAMA C1Q on a weed whacker.
In fact if I could identify the carb body off another modle, I can place the shaft, butter fly ect. my self. The carb body does have a small 179 on it.
Thanks for any help ( i've been at this all day):freak:
PAT


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Whole brand new carb on ebay for 24..95, from what I came up with is CIQ-A186 but can't be positive.

here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARBURETOR-...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=260863106237&ps=54


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

*carb number*

Thank you duffer72
that apears to be the one, I'll check it monday
Pat


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

The one on ebay will be most likley about the same price as all the parts you need and the gas to go get it.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

*carb number*

duffer 72
actually i don't do money over the computer
I'm an old fart and live in a cave
snail mail has been great over the years.
Pat


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The manual shows you can use C1Q-S71, S66, S58, S53A, or S44A. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

thank you geogrubb
I suspected there would be more than one.
Pat


----------

